# Watch "KitchenAid® Siphon Coffee Brewer" on YouTube



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Apologies if this is old news but saw this and thought I'd share it. A kitchen aid siphon brewer ! Not got round to the siphon technique - wondered what people think.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Definitely not as pretty as the hario one but seems a lot more functional. Will the metal filter make much of a difference here?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I like the modern look but as the only syphon I have ever made , I "over-stirred" I will let other pass judgement

how much is it and can you control the heat ?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Think I saw a price of $250 and it said available in US stores June 2015.

A shop called Williams-Sonoma in the US have it in and are selling it for $199.95. No mention of UK release as far as I can see.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Williams-Sonoma - same place who's 'professional barista' gave a shocking and poor demo of the Sage DB here


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Not cheap then.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I have seen this before, and I'm surprised no one else has tired this. It does look practical, but I can't help but feel that some of the theatre has been lost. And for me that's part of the appeal of syphon, and it's prob my favourite coffee too!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

It has one massive fault.

It's a kettle with a siphon on top.

The whole point of a siphon is that you can adjust the heat...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Would like to know what temp the water is at in the upper bowl - might not be a problem though. With the Hario Sommelier, I can have the heat on full with the water bubbling away merrily in the top bowl but the temp never goes above 94c.

As the Kitchen Aid uses a mesh filter, it will allow more brew colloids through so will be oilier and leave some fines in the cup.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Comments on the youtube vid are priceless. Namely;



> You really need to remove the Design Managers (John McConnell) description of how the coffee maker works because he has absolutely no idea of how it works.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A review if anyone really wants one

http://www.cnet.com/products/kitchenaid-siphon-coffee-brewer/

Ian


----------



## CoolCoffee (Oct 13, 2015)

i've been looking to see when the Kitchenaid siphon brewer becomes available in the UK. I contacted Kitchenaid in the US who told me to contact Kitchenaid Europe. I did this and received a very blunt response stating thats its not available in the UK, they gave no outlook and i found their response to be somewhat rude. Very disappointed as i'd really like one of these machines... It seems its sold in US and Australia but thats a 110v version and its to suitable for UK use..


----------

